# Alfie Takes His First Point



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_It wasn't much of a competition but we still walked out with one point...LOL He showed against a six to nine month old puppy (only one there)and won. And then against a puppy bitch (only one there). He got best of opposite sex by default and picked up one point. We are done showing him for now as he is 11-months-old. We brought him home and put him into pattern for the conti.








_



_







_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_HOLY COW!! I spelled Alfie's name wrong!! LOL
_


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

spoospirit said:


> _HOLY COW!! I spelled Alfie's name wrong!! LOL
> _


It's a good thing you know someone who can fix it!! :lol:


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> It's a good thing you know someone who can fix it!! :lol:


_LOL....thanks a lot!_


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

thats awesome!!! I can't wait to see him in the ring in his Conti!! hes going to DEVASTATE!!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

His face, wow. He looks great and so does his competition LOL. Good win!


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Yea, Alfie!!! Way to go. It's exciting, I know, to get his first point. I was at a show here this weekend and will post some photos and video soon.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

amerique2 said:


> Yea, Alfie!!! Way to go. It's exciting, I know, to get his first point. I was at a show here this weekend and will post some photos
> 
> _Thank you, it certainly was even if it wasn't a big win.
> 
> Wonderful! And, I'll be looking for it_.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

HOORAY YOU GUYS! !!!! First of many. Congrats and way to go!!!!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Good for you. Take the points where you can. Don't apologize for them!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

cbrand said:


> Good for you. Take the points where you can. Don't apologize for them!


_Thanks! We sort of had mixed feelings about it since there was so little competition. But, you're right; it is a tough game and we will take the points wherever we can get them!_


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

spoospirit said:


> _Thanks! We sort of had mixed feelings about it since there was so little competition. But, you're right; it is a tough game and we will take the points wherever we can get them!_


Again Deb big congrats do not feel bad because of less competition. AKC is hard and every little point you get means a lot !


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

So exciting for you guys I'm sure


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Well done!
That is so coo 
With his new CC, he will be sure to do well in the future


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

CONGRATS !!!! :first:

Wishing you many more wins in the future :clover:


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Thank you all!
_


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Thank you everyone for your kind words! Yes, we are thrilled to have his first point.... as Deb said, we (I should say "I" as I was the one most voicing that the competition was only one male) were feeling that it was a "soft" win ..... but we were/are still thrilled to have his first one and we will take it happily...lol! He is a super, super sweet boy and lovely. I expect he is going to do very well in adult competition, he looks much nicer in conti then in puppy coat! He is a tall boy, a bit over 25", with really long legs and he always made the pups he showed with look small....lol.. and they made him look big and clumsy (although he is not clumsy). 

He got a GREAT reward after his win as my husband and I went with our children/grand children to camp (I went in with the dogs after the show) and Alfie had a great time playing outside in the rain and the beaver pond (yeah, they are ALL very dirty..lol) and I watched Alfie take a leap into the pond only hours after we had washed, groomed, spiffed, him up for his show. Talk about taking you hair down after work!!!! LOL. So, Deb put on the pics/videos/info for us. 

I am sure that Alfie will finish his Championship. In just three shows he has improved dramatically in understanding what we are wanting from him there. He is going to be a very showing boy! He is very, very intelligent! 

Thanks again, all, for your kind replies. We will keep you posted on how he progresses.... of course.....lol.


----------



## Teffy (Jul 4, 2010)

Congrats! Love the video, keep em comin'.


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Congrats to you and Alfie! A point is a point, take them where you can.


----------

